# Looking for People to Join our Living Well Move More Programme



## Josh DUK (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

We know that moving more can really help to manage diabetes, and so we are helping people who currently do less than 30 mins of physical activity per week make it part of their day-to-day life.

Francesca, our Physical Activity Helpline Advisor, is trained to help you build your confidence in moving more and is offering regular practical and supporting calls. If you are interested or have any questions about the service, *you can message @Francesca DUK  to find out more or feel free to comment on this thread that you are interested!*

Although this specific service is to help people to move more, our helpline team is available to provide advice and practical support to everyone living with, at risk of or affected by diabetes.


----------



## mayfields (Feb 25, 2021)

I currently cycle for 2 hours 3 times a week. I'm interested to know what drinks and fuel I should be using. Water is fine but it's nice to get a flavour sometimes, but I really want to know more about gels and sweet bars I can get in the cycles shops. Would like any good advice


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @mayfields 

Maybe look at ‘runsweet’? I’m not sure if the advice would be exactly the same for T2s, but there’s a bunch of stuff about various different sports and diabetes there









						: Home
					

Boost your wellbeing and overall health with  in Lower Shiplake  Henley-on- Thames.




					www.runsweet.com
				




Our marathon-running ex Admin @Northerner always used to recommend the Diabetic Athlete's Handbook as being very useful for explaining how to deal with various types of exercise and which explains the physical processes very well.


----------



## Francesca DUK (Feb 26, 2021)

mayfields said:


> I currently cycle for 2 hours 3 times a week. I'm interested to know what drinks and fuel I should be using. Water is fine but it's nice to get a flavour sometimes, but I really want to know more about gels and sweet bars I can get in the cycles shops. Would like any good advice


Hi @mayfields the resources that Mike has signposted you to are great. We also have an information page on sports nutrition here:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...nd-about/sports-nutrition-and-type-2-diabetes

Hope that helps.


----------



## pinkjude (Mar 10, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We know that moving more can really help to manage diabetes, and so we are helping people who currently do less than 30 mins of physical activity per week make it part of their day-to-day life.
> 
> ...


Hi I damaged my achilles heel before Christmas and followed advice from the physio at my drs all over the phone. I am now paying for private physio on my achilles and my back. I have been advised to do no weight bearing exercises nor to walk up hills. I live part way up a hill so this means I am largely confined to the house and garden. I do the exercises I have been set by my physio but am aware I need to do more. Do you have any suggestions for anything I can do to move more safely?


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 10, 2021)

pinkjude said:


> Hi I damaged my achilles heel before Christmas and followed advice from the physio at my drs all over the phone. I am now paying for private physio on my achilles and my back. I have been advised to do no weight bearing exercises nor to walk up hills. I live part way up a hill so this means I am largely confined to the house and garden. I do the exercises I have been set by my physio but am aware I need to do more. Do you have any suggestions for anything I can do to move more safely?


@pinkjude ,

I am so sorry to hear about your achilles heel and I can only imagine how difficult it must be for you. I have tagged @Francesca DUK and she may be able to help you with our programme and get you moving safely.


----------



## pinkjude (Mar 10, 2021)

Thankyou very much


----------



## Francesca DUK (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi @pinkjude 

Thanks for reaching out.

First of all, its great that you are getting support from a physiotherapist and have been set some exercises. Do keep going with these. You can find some ideas for more activity you can do below but please do check with your physio if you are unsure whether these are safe for you to do.

There is a lot of free content, such as videos and pictures, available from reputable sources that you can try. What you choose will depend on what you like as well as your age and ability. There are seated exercises available that may particularly suit you but you could do other non-seated content and just miss out any parts where you are asked to put your weight on your heel .

There is an hour video session that many people find helpful here:

(470) British Gymnastics Foundation - Love to Move Session #01 - YouTube


NHS have pictures of seated exercises and stretches here:


Sitting exercises - NHS (www.nhs.uk)


The NHS have resources on balance exercises:


Balance exercises - NHS (www.nhs.uk)


Flexibility exercises:


Flexibility exercises - NHS (www.nhs.uk)


They also have online chair based Pilates:


Chair-based pilates video workout - NHS (www.nhs.uk)


Sport England also have lots of resources for people to help keep active at home. You can see what's on offer here:


Join the Movement | Sport England


Once COVID-19 restrictions have eased you may want to think about swimming as it is non-weight bearing and has numerous health benefits. We have information on swimming and diabetes here:


Benefits of swimming when you have diabetes | Diabetes UK

I hope these resources help but please do get back in touch if you have any questions.

Francesca


----------



## pinkjude (Mar 11, 2021)

Thats really helpful thankyou. I used to do Pilates so will check that out.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 12, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @mayfields
> 
> Maybe look at ‘runsweet’? I’m not sure if the advice would be exactly the same for T2s, but there’s a bunch of stuff about various different sports and diabetes there
> 
> ...


*@Francesca DUK*
oh wow, I was told *I would have to stop* my marathons and *any endurance training* (even longer workouts at the gym) when I was told I had "Post-transplant induced" T2 Diabetes. I've lost most my previous active/fit life-style (which really made me feel emotionally positive) and unfortunately am now doing almost no exercise due to developing a rare condition impacting both my ankle bones (so am more of a wheelchair user/ non-weight bearing). I'm very sedentary with almost no exercise, and being extremely isolated for so long is also impacting my resilience levels. 

Any help to get more *fit/active again*, specifically to *lose weight and muscle strength/tone *in a diabetic-safe way would be a God-send right now. 

My T2 Diabetes and weight-gain is getting increasingly worse with no/inadequate support from medical teams, and the *psychological impact is overwhelming* given just how fit I managed to keep myself even with multiple serious medical conditions (to the point where the Adult Critical Care Unit were happy for me to go back to training normally even after surviving my prolonged coma a few years back).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 12, 2021)

London_Star said:


> *@Francesca DUK*
> oh wow, I was told *I would have to stop* my marathons and *any endurance training* (even longer workouts at the gym) when I was told I had "Post-transplant induced" T2 Diabetes. I've lost most my previous active/fit life-style (which really made me feel emotionally positive) and unfortunately am now doing almost no exercise due to developing a rare condition impacting both my ankle bones (so am more of a wheelchair user/ non-weight bearing). I'm very sedentary with almost no exercise, and being extremely isolated for so long is also impacting my resilience levels.
> 
> Any help to get more *fit/active again*, specifically to *lose weight and muscle strength/tone *in a diabetic-safe way would be a God-send right now.
> ...



Sorry to hear about the challenges you are facing @London_Star 

I’m not sure why you were told you would have to stop marathon and endurance training - but it sounds like things have developed since then.

Sorry to hear that you feel you are not getting adequate support from your medics.

Hopefully @Francesca DUK can give you some pointers, even if your level and experience of fitness / training means the ‘live well move more’ programme isn’t suitable.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 13, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear about the challenges you are facing @London_Star
> 
> I’m not sure why you were told you would have to stop marathon and endurance training - but it sounds like things have developed since then.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've beennlet down quite badly considering I've been asking (begging!) for appropriate guidance since 2017. I've now become so unfit that I just feel like I'll have a heart attack any moment. Doesn't help that I've been having ongoing chest pains/Tachycardia since around then too, to the point of having to survive on Tramadol, Oramorph and other painkillers for a while.

I need to be reintroduced to exercise allover again as starting from the very start as someone with bone pain now due to Avascular Necrosis (previously known as Osteonecrosis). 

Need some real ideas on how to start working out again but more on the floor, in a chair, non-weight bearing stuff. As an extreme extrovert, I miss the gym and hate working out at home (as depression levels can skyrocket at home). ANY advice, guides etc would be great! Even a short call with me would be much appreciated!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 14, 2021)

London_Star said:


> Need some real ideas on how to start working out again but more on the floor, in a chair, non-weight bearing stuff. As an extreme extrovert, I miss the gym and hate working out at home (as depression levels can skyrocket at home). ANY advice, guides etc would be great! Even a short call with me would be much appreciated!



Sounds like it's been really tough for you 

Maybe send @Francesca DUK a messsage to ask about 'live well / move more' and ask whether it's a good option for you?

If you click on her picture or name you should get a box with a 'Send Private Message' option.


----------



## Francesca DUK (Mar 15, 2021)

London_Star said:


> *@Francesca DUK*
> oh wow, I was told *I would have to stop* my marathons and *any endurance training* (even longer workouts at the gym) when I was told I had "Post-transplant induced" T2 Diabetes. I've lost most my previous active/fit life-style (which really made me feel emotionally positive) and unfortunately am now doing almost no exercise due to developing a rare condition impacting both my ankle bones (so am more of a wheelchair user/ non-weight bearing). I'm very sedentary with almost no exercise, and being extremely isolated for so long is also impacting my resilience levels.
> 
> Any help to get more *fit/active again*, specifically to *lose weight and muscle strength/tone *in a diabetic-safe way would be a God-send right now.
> ...


Hi, thank you for reaching out. 

I'm sorry you were told to stop being physically active. This must have been a huge blow for you as you mention it made you feel really emotionally positive. 

I am more than happy to have a chat with you and see how I can help you get more active. It might be a good idea to arrange a time to speak on the phone? If you private message me your contact details we can arrange a time to talk.

Warm wishes, 

Francesca
Helpline Advisor- Physical Activity


----------



## goodybags (Apr 24, 2021)

Just seen this thread, I need to move more
lost some weight recently and I am on my feet at work a fair bit, but with arthritis in my left ankle I find exercises painful (I’ve had 2 injections in that ankle think I’m due another soon) 

...dam injections in my belly, in my ankle and most recently in my eyes 
no but seriously 
the last time I had a consultation (at orthopaedic clinic)
I asked if physio might be available & help, I want to regain & keep movement of that ankle 
might have to chase up that referral...


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2021)

Bo you do all the normal ankle exercises anyway  - eg just sitting and flexing your feet and circling them ?  The NHS website is useful for general 'flexibility' exercises for the whole body.


----------



## Josh DUK (Apr 26, 2021)

goodybags said:


> Just seen this thread, I need to move more
> lost some weight recently and I am on my feet at work a fair bit, but with arthritis in my left ankle I find exercises painful (I’ve had 2 injections in that ankle think I’m due another soon)
> 
> ...dam injections in my belly, in my ankle and most recently in my eyes
> ...


Hello @goodybags ,

@Francesca DUK  would love to help you move more!


----------



## KARNAK (May 1, 2021)

Hi @Josh DUK should have done this earlier, I have really painful DPN 24/7 afraid i`m stuck with it.
Still manage to walk for 1/2 hour each day and can`t sit for very long now, Neurology has given me 
exercises to do at home a couple using a TheraBand but its not enough, maybe @Francesca DUK 
can also advise me?


----------



## Francesca DUK (May 5, 2021)

KARNAK said:


> Hi @Josh DUK should have done this earlier, I have really painful DPN 24/7 afraid i`m stuck with it.
> Still manage to walk for 1/2 hour each day and can`t sit for very long now, Neurology has given me
> exercises to do at home a couple using a TheraBand but its not enough, maybe @Francesca DUK
> can also advise me?


Hi, thank you for reaching out. I'm really sorry to hear you have really painful DPN.

 Its good to hear that you do regular walks and have been given some exercises from your neurology clinic. I'm happy to offer you some support on how to move more. It may be helpful to speak on the phone so I can hear more about what you are able to do at the moment and discuss what your interests are physical activity wise. If this sounds as though it would be helpful please private message me and we can arrange a time to talk. 

Best wishes, 

Francesca
Helpline Advisor- Physical Activity


----------



## Yorkshirelassie (May 14, 2021)

I am a wheelchair user when i go out and about, and i am on tons of steroids for osteoarthrtis and severe allergies, last year was in intensive care after i nearly stopped breathing and a few weeks ago i became unconscious at home due to allergy.. i used to swim lots but my weight went to over 20stone, i have got it down to 18 11 but i am now struggling i have diabetes steroid induced, what other exercises can i do pls


----------



## Josh DUK (May 14, 2021)

Yorkshirelassie said:


> I am a wheelchair user when i go out and about, and i am on tons of steroids for osteoarthrtis and severe allergies, last year was in intensive care after i nearly stopped breathing and a few weeks ago i became unconscious at home due to allergy.. i used to swim lots but my weight went to over 20stone, i have got it down to 18 11 but i am now struggling i have diabetes steroid induced, what other exercises can i do pls


Hello @Yorkshirelassie,

I have tagged @Francesca DUK in this post who will be able to help you with some exercises.


----------



## Francesca DUK (May 14, 2021)

Yorkshirelassie said:


> I am a wheelchair user when i go out and about, and i am on tons of steroids for osteoarthritis and severe allergies, last year was in intensive care after i nearly stopped breathing and a few weeks ago i became unconscious at home due to allergy.. i used to swim lots but my weight went to over 20stone, i have got it down to 18 11 but i am now struggling i have diabetes steroid induced, what other exercises can i do pls


Hi, thank you for reaching out. 

It can be challenging knowing what exercises to do when you have multiple health conditions. It may be helpful if we had a phone call so that we can discuss this in more detail and I can give you the right support. If this sounds as though it would be helpful please private message me your contact details.

In the meantime there are lots of resources available free online to help people move more, including those with disabilities and long term health conditions.

We have produced a guide all about moving more with diabetes which you can download for free here:






						Diabetes and exercise
					

Being physically active is good for diabetes. Whether you feel able to go for a run or a swim, or can manage some arm stretches or on-the-spot walking while the kettle boils, it all makes a difference.  For more ideas on what you can do at home, watch our video showing how some people with...




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




Sport England have lots of resources for activity you can do at home:

Join the Movement | Sport England

The NHS have a fitness studio which has lots of resources for a range of abilities:

Fitness Studio exercise videos - NHS (www.nhs.uk)

They also have a section for easy exercises:

Easy exercises - NHS (www.nhs.uk)

Versus Arthritis have information on exercising with arthritis:

Exercising with arthritis | Top tips, specific exercises (versusarthritis.org)

I do hope these resources are of help but please remember you can speak to me on the phone or message me here for further support. 

With warm wishes, 

Francesca
Helpline Advisor- Physical Activity


----------



## Annabelle Tabrar (May 17, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We know that moving more can really help to manage diabetes, and so we are helping people who currently do less than 30 mins of physical activity per week make it part of their day-to-day life.
> 
> ...


Hello, 


My name is Annabelle, I am 22 years old and don't do much exercise. I struggle with high blood sugars so I think this will really help!


----------



## Josh DUK (May 17, 2021)

Annabelle Tabrar said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> My name is Annabelle, I am 22 years old and don't do much exercise. I struggle with high blood sugars so I think this will really help!


Hello @Annabelle Tabrar ,

Thank you so much for joining our online community. @Francesca DUK  would love to help you start moving more.


----------



## Francesca DUK (May 17, 2021)

Annabelle Tabrar said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> My name is Annabelle, I am 22 years old and don't do much exercise. I struggle with high blood sugars so I think this will really help!



Hi Annabelle, thanks for reaching out. I am glad to hear you think the programme may be of help to you. If you would like to send me a private message we can speak more about the programme and I can answer any questions you may have. We can also arrange a time to talk on the phone. 

Best wishes, 

Francesca

Helpline Advisor- Physical Activity


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 10, 2021)

You do know that there is no medical data on doing 10K steps daily as it was a gimmick thought up by the Japanese.  

its the same with the eat well guide no medical data on that either that one makes me rage but never mind that as that is another thread. 

as for walking my feet hurt as I have planter fasciitis so I can only do short bursts. I’m seeing the foot guy again soon.

im about a stone and a bit over weight but I’m looked down on by the lovely nurse for it which is patronising at best, I’ve taken to killing her with kindness  unless she’s spouting dangerous rubbish. 
oh and ironically she’s overweight too. 

I mainly potter I have to say.


----------



## Francesca DUK (Jun 14, 2021)

Dollypolly said:


> You do know that there is no medical data on doing 10K steps daily as it was a gimmick thought up by the Japanese.
> 
> its the same with the eat well guide no medical data on that either that one makes me rage but never mind that as that is another thread.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I am sorry to hear that you have planter fasciitis, understandably this has limited your ability to walk.

You mentioned that you are seeing a foot guy, have they given you exercises to do for the planter fasciitis? If not it might be worth checking if the following resources could be of help:

Plantar fasciitis exercise sheet. (versusarthritis.org)


Video exercises for foot pain | The Chartered Society of Physiotherapy (csp.org.uk)


If you wanted to discuss physical activity you could do while your planter fasciitis eases we could arrange a time to talk on the phone. If this is something you are interested in please do send me a private message with your contact details.

Best wishes, 

Francesca 
Physical activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 15, 2021)

Francesca DUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you have planter fasciitis, understandably this has limited your ability to walk.
> 
> ...


It’s the usual waiting game as it’s on the NHS so I’m waiting. hopefully they’ll get through their backlog. 

I already walk as ironically that helps me with the pain strangely so it’s catch 22 there. 

In fact it’s mainly walking I do.

thanks I might shoot a message to you for more help


----------



## SueEK (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi, I feel I should really increase my exercise but simply don’t have the will to do it. I am not overweight but am always tired. I get up at 5.30 3 mornings a week and work as a secretary in a Surgery. Although my job is sedentary I seem to be forever up and down. I work a 7 hour shift starting at 7 and am totally pooped by the time I get home. I have my 3 young grandchildren twice a week however I do not seem to do any actual defined exercise as when I have the time I just want to relax. I do have a treadmill at home but I just sit and look at it. I can’t do any exercise sitting down as I have coccydynia. I feel maybe I’m just lazy. Any tips/advice would be welcome. Thanks.  Sue


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 5, 2021)

SueEK said:


> Hi, I feel I should really increase my exercise but simply don’t have the will to do it. I am not overweight but am always tired. I get up at 5.30 3 mornings a week and work as a secretary in a Surgery. Although my job is sedentary I seem to be forever up and down. I work a 7 hour shift starting at 7 and am totally pooped by the time I get home. I have my 3 young grandchildren twice a week however I do not seem to do any actual defined exercise as when I have the time I just want to relax. I do have a treadmill at home but I just sit and look at it. I can’t do any exercise sitting down as I have coccydynia. I feel maybe I’m just lazy. Any tips/advice would be welcome. Thanks.  Sue


Hello @SueEK ,

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I have added, @Francesca DUK  to this chain and she will reach out to you regarding some tips.


----------



## Francesca DUK (Jul 7, 2021)

SueEK said:


> Hi, I feel I should really increase my exercise but simply don’t have the will to do it. I am not overweight but am always tired. I get up at 5.30 3 mornings a week and work as a secretary in a Surgery. Although my job is sedentary I seem to be forever up and down. I work a 7 hour shift starting at 7 and am totally pooped by the time I get home. I have my 3 young grandchildren twice a week however I do not seem to do any actual defined exercise as when I have the time I just want to relax. I do have a treadmill at home but I just sit and look at it. I can’t do any exercise sitting down as I have coccydynia. I feel maybe I’m just lazy. Any tips/advice would be welcome. Thanks.  Sue


Hi Sue,

Thank you for reaching out and sharing your current activity levels. You mention feeling as though you should really increase your physical activity levels but not having the will to do it. This is not unusual as many people struggle with finding the motivation to regularly exercise.


It may be helpful for us to speak on the phone so I can understand a bit more about you and what activity may be of interest to you. This could be a one off call or if you if currently do less than 30 minutes of moderate activity we could discuss whether you may benefit from longer term support.

If this is something you would like to do please private message me the best telephone number to reach you on and whether I can leave a VM if I don’t get through to you.

If you prefer to chat here do let me know a little bit more about what activity you may like and if you have any restrictions (such as any health conditions that limit what you can do).


With warm wishes,



Francesca

Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## CayugaSusie (Jul 11, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We know that moving more can really help to manage diabetes, and so we are helping people who currently do less than 30 mins of physical activity per week make it part of their day-to-day life.
> 
> ...


Hi Yes very interested but where are meetings held please???. At my last place we had skipping competitions and all the local kids joined in to see how many they could do without stopping which was great fun. A Chinese girl Peng Yan who was a guest with us won most times!!


----------



## CayugaSusie (Jul 11, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @SueEK ,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I have added, @Francesca DUK  to this chain and she will reach out to you regarding some tips.


My Thai wife Nong with our baby Susie who hatched out from her egg in my kitchen last September. For breakfast today we had scrambled eggs ( from Susie) mixed with chopped up cooked bacon and chopped spring onions. We take Susie to a local park every  morning at 07-00 where she hunts for worms. I thought we might needs a lead, but she sticks close to me and sleeps by our bed every night. This week we will take Susie for her first visit to the seaside taking care not to let her drink any saltwater as this can be poisonous when drunk to ducks and many animals including dogs
On the diabetes subject one thing I learnt very well after 60 years typo 1 was to pay great attention to feet!!  A friend I know who has 50 years type 1 had to have 2 toes amputated recently. So since last 20 years I have paid to visit a podiatrist and chiropodist every 3 months.


----------



## Francesca DUK (Jul 12, 2021)

CayugaSusie said:


> Hi Yes very interested but where are meetings held please???. At my last place we had skipping competitions and all the local kids joined in to see how many they could do without stopping which was great fun. A Chinese girl Peng Yan who was a guest with us won most times!!


Hi, good to hear you are interested in our new programme. I don't hold meetings but rather I can offer telephone support and motivation to help get people more active.

It may be helpful for us to speak more  so I can understand a bit more about you and what support you are looking for. If this is something you would like to do please private message me and we can either talk there or arrange to speak on the phone. 


With warm wishes,



Francesca

Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi, I do not fit into your category as I do more than the 30 mins however its in my fashion. I go Nordic walking  once a week and walk daily or at least I use Nordic poles to get me around as I am very unsteady on my legs. I have had hip and knee replacement and although can walk I cannot run. I am losing weight slowly its not easy as Type2 and a glutton. Unsure if that is because of the diabetes making me feel hungry or just me a slob. I am really keen on these couch potato to 5 k but I cannot run at all. I am arthritic and even with the sticks my problem is my right leg its hard to move , as it will not raise very high. Something in the hip stops it with pain and also if sitting its very difficult to move.  I am waiting post Covid to have a knee replacement although I refused last time as the hip is too sore and I am also waiting on my other hip to be replaced too although I refused last as I say one hips not fixed after replacement and I feel the hip that also needs doing is better than the one that has had the replacement done. . I am on a mission to do 6000 steps a day and managed about 15000  the other day after walking a long time but almost not making it with my husband so its rare I do that much. What I am saying is I am trying to get more than 6000 but still not at 10000 a day. I am trying to do exercises and strengthen. Will I continue or is anything else you would recommend even though I do not fit your group. Thanks


----------



## Francesca DUK (Jul 14, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Hi, I do not fit into your category as I do more than the 30 mins however its in my fashion. I go Nordic walking  once a week and walk daily or at least I use Nordic poles to get me around as I am very unsteady on my legs. I have had hip and knee replacement and although can walk I cannot run. I am losing weight slowly its not easy as Type2 and a glutton. Unsure if that is because of the diabetes making me feel hungry or just me a slob. I am really keen on these couch potato to 5 k but I cannot run at all. I am arthritic and even with the sticks my problem is my right leg its hard to move , as it will not raise very high. Something in the hip stops it with pain and also if sitting its very difficult to move.  I am waiting post Covid to have a knee replacement although I refused last time as the hip is too sore and I am also waiting on my other hip to be replaced too although I refused last as I say one hips not fixed after replacement and I feel the hip that also needs doing is better than the one that has had the replacement done. . I am on a mission to do 6000 steps a day and managed about 15000  the other day after walking a long time but almost not making it with my husband so its rare I do that much. What I am saying is I am trying to get more than 6000 but still not at 10000 a day. I am trying to do exercises and strengthen. Will I continue or is anything else you would recommend even though I do not fit your group. Thanks


Hi, thanks for your message. Its great to hear about all the physical activity you are currently doing and you desire to do more.

Its apparent from your message that your arthritis and hip and knee problems are one of the main things that gets in the way of you doing more physical activity. For that reason I would firstly recommend taking a look at Versus Arthritis as they have lots of information about exercising with arthritis that may be of help to you. You can see what’s on offer here:

Exercising with arthritis | Top tips, specific exercises (versusarthritis.org)

There are also other resources I recommend taking a look at that may be of help in increasing your movement and give you some ideas.

Firstly we have created a guide with information all about moving more with diabetes. Here is the link to download the PDF version:

Your guide to moving more - Diabetes UK Shop

Information can be found on our website on physical activity, including ways to exercise at home:

Diabetes and exercise | Getting active | Diabetes UK

The NHS have lots of other free resources on exercise including video and photo content for a range of different activities and abilities. You can explore their content here:

Fitness Studio exercise videos - NHS (www.nhs.uk)

Finally Sport England also have lots of resources for people to help keep active at home. You can see what's on offer here:

Join the Movement | Sport England

I do hope the above resources are helpful but please let me know if you have any further questions. 

Best wishes,

Francesca
Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Kathleen11 (Sep 15, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We know that moving more can really help to manage diabetes, and so we are helping people who currently do less than 30 mins of physical activity per week make it part of their day-to-day life.
> 
> ...


Count me in. Have a brain block on exercise


----------



## Francesca DUK (Sep 16, 2021)

Kathleen11 said:


> Count me in. Have a brain block on exercise


Hi Kathleen, its great to hear you are interested in getting more active. It would good if you could send me a private message with your contact details and we could talk more about this on the phone. You are also more than welcome to ask any questions you may have.

Best wishes, 

Francesca
Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## GalliGirl (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi. 

I really would like some help. I have really bad anxiety so don't go out much and find myself home alot doing nothing. Any advice would be great. I really need to get my diabetes under control


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 19, 2021)

GalliGirl said:


> Hi.
> 
> I really would like some help. I have really bad anxiety so don't go out much and find myself home alot doing nothing. Any advice would be great. I really need to get my diabetes under control



Sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time @GalliGirl 

Hopefully @Francesca DUK and the LWMM team can offer you the help and support you need.


----------



## Francesca DUK (Sep 20, 2021)

GalliGirl said:


> Hi.
> 
> I really would like some help. I have really bad anxiety so don't go out much and find myself home alot doing nothing. Any advice would be great. I really need to get my diabetes under control


Thank you for reaching out, I am sorry to hear that you have really bad anxiety. I am more than happy to give you support with moving more and I can of course take into account your anxiety and the impact this may have on what you are able to do. 

If you send me a private message we can discuss this in more detail and perhaps arrange a time to talk on the phone if this would be helpful.

Best wishes, 

Francesca 
Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## Kathleen11 (Sep 21, 2021)

Francesca DUK said:


> Hi Kathleen, its great to hear you are interested in getting more active. It would good if you could send me a private message with your contact details and we could talk more about this on the phone. You are also more than welcome to ask any questions you may have.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> ...


Francesca is this a private message ?


----------



## Cherrelle DUK (Sep 21, 2021)

Kathleen11 said:


> Francesca is this a private message ?


Hi Kathleen, this is a public message but if you visit this link to Francesca's profile, you'll see a button on the left side of the screen which says "send private message" https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/members/francesca-duk.30218/.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 23, 2021)

Kathleen11 said:


> Francesca is this a private message ?



Hello Kathleen

I’ve just checked your account and made sure the Private Message function is available to you. You should now have access to sending PMs.


----------



## proudgran (Sep 26, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We know that moving more can really help to manage diabetes, and so we are helping people who currently do less than 30 mins of physical activity per week make it part of their day-to-day life.
> 
> ...


hi. This post caught my attention because I am fully aware that I need to be more active. Both myself and my husband are retired and to be honest we try to encourage each other. By the way ,he doesn't have diabetes I do. He has other issues. Unfortunately he will say lets go for a walk and I am more likely to veto that. It would be really nice to have help with building confidence and getting motivated.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 26, 2021)

proudgran said:


> hi. This post caught my attention because I am fully aware that I need to be more active. Both myself and my husband are retired and to be honest we try to encourage each other. By the way ,he doesn't have diabetes I do. He has other issues. Unfortunately he will say lets go for a walk and I am more likely to veto that. It would be really nice to have help with building confidence and getting motivated.


Really hope it’s something you find helpful @proudgran 

I’ll tag @Francesca DUK  who will be able to send you a Private Message with more details


----------



## proudgran (Sep 26, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Really hope it’s something you find helpful @proudgran
> 
> I’ll tag @Francesca DUK  who will be able to send you a Private Message with more details


Thank you


----------

